

Ask HN: How do you achieve life balance? - robomartin

[I posted this late yesterday but it didn't get any traction.  I think it's an important topic, so I'll try one more time]<p>I don't see much on HN on what developers, entrepreneurs, designers, tech-folk might be doing outside of work. I think it's important to engage in other activities in order to reset your brain and even gain perspective.<p>I probably have too many hobbies. Some techie (RC drones/helicopters), others not so (woodworking). One activity I have enjoyed for nearly twenty years is Schutzhund Obedience training. I have now gone through this process four times (always German Shepherd Dogs). I find it incredibly rewarding and lots of fun. Nothing like spending a couple of hours at a park training your dog to completely unplug you from the keyboard.<p>It's even more fun when you get to teach your kids how to train the dogs. For kids this inspires confidence, inner-strength, self-reliance, compassion, understanding and a whole host of other good qualities that you just can't get out of playing video games all day. A dog is almost a perfect mirror of who you are. They reflect how you treat them and how you relate to them. If you are mean they'll be skittish and afraid. If you are firm but fair they'll be confident and willing to do anything you ask. If you are not disciplined and consistent they'll be confused and will not respect you. Too many lessons in just one activity to list here.<p>If you've never seen Schutzhund, here's a really neat video:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTZmIFdgU2M<p>I am not affiliated with this dog or this kid at all. I just think this video is a beautiful example of the connection that can be created between a dog an its owner. Keep in mind that in this video she was seven years old. She has full control of a dog that probably weighs nearly twice as much as her and if far stronger.<p>How about you? What does your life look like outside of work?
======
burningion
Part of my strategy for the company I'm developing means working in sync with
what seems optimal in the long term.

Based upon what I've gleaned from the Happiness Hypothesis, this means daily I
do the following:

\- Meditation (Space for subconscious processing of problems to bubble up) \-
Time spent with Family / Friends (One of the key processes for happiness) \-
Exercise (Preferably in nature) \- Cooking / Eating well \- Making progress on
a Goal (Users added, etc.) \- Continuing a practice towards mastery (IE
Skateboarding/photography/writing) \- Giving back in some way

It's a lot to squeeze into a life, and on top of that, building a business.
Doesn't leave much time for TV and games.

But I think most business is done in an unsustainable process, one that burns
people out. If you want to work optimally, you've got to have time away from
the meat grinder.

~~~
doublerebel
You've said this all better than I could. Playing video games just wasn't
rewarding enough for me compared to outdoor activity, which is social and
keeps me in shape. Most of the TV I watch is sports and movies, which are
experiences I can share and talk about with all kinds of people.

I'm always working towards being a better musician -- I write music and DJ
locally -- which is very rewarding. But I'm also always trying to be there for
family and friends as well as pay forward what I've been lucky to receive.

When I feel healthy and socially rewarded I am the most confident and do the
best work. When I'm not feeling healthy I'm not as sociable, so eating well
and staying in shape are the most important aspects for my balance and
sustainability. Spending time taking care of the important aspects of my life
forces me to take that time away from work. I also work more efficiently when
I know I have something to look forward to.

In this age of technology it is easy to feel smart by knowing a million facts.
But I believe the old adage "Know thyself [to know God]" exists in cultures
ancient to present for very good reasons. If I truly want to reach my goals I
have to first fully understand what and why they are.

------
vinnybhaskar
I guess for startup founders it's really all work and no play. At-least that's
what happens to me. Most of my time is consumed towards work. Getting time for
other stuffs is a luxury. I'd love to hear from other startup founders who are
able to achieve a balance between work and play. What's their secret?

~~~
robomartin
I've been there. Being older and having kids obviously forces the issue.

When I was single I could easily spend 18 straight hours coding and barely
notice the passing of time. So, I do get it. Perhaps I was lucky in that I
fell into a work environment early on where there were older people who did
have other interests and some of them sucked me into other areas. That is, for
example, how I got into sailing.

I think it's important to really make an effort not to look at a computer
screen all day. This is particularly true for entrepreneurs. I know it's hard.

------
tbirdz
Hate to say it, but don't really have much of a life outside of work.

~~~
robomartin
Why? Too busy or just haven't found something to focus on?

~~~
clicks
As preposterous as it may sound, HN is actually my idea of fun. I love reading
what potatolicious, rayiner, etc. have to say about things... I genuinely
enjoy reading HN comments. I play the guitar and piano for fun, but that's
about it -- I do not have much of a social life. I have friends from
HS/college I exchange e-mails with (once or twice a week) and meet (once or
twice after few months), but not much beyond that.

I think I would call myself a well-adjusted and happy individual, by the way.
:)

